
OpenBazaar: What Happened to Bitcoin’s EBay Killer? - bearbin
https://shitcoin.com/openbazaar-what-happened-to-bitcoins-ebay-killer-app-436b52aaff93
======
sugarandcyanide
This author didn't seem to realize he was reviewing the testnet alpha release
of OpenBazaar 2.0 rather than the current 1.0 release that is available for
easy download on openbazaar.org.

Since version 2.0 is entirely separate from 1.0 and about to transition from
the alpha testnet to the beta livenet, those listings he tried to view are old
and don't work anymore. It won't be a problem once beta is officially launched
this week and while the effort is appreciated, this review is premature. Users
are encouraged to revisit OpenBazaar later this month when the full release of
version 2.0 is available!

~~~
abrkn
> I’m surprised with how unstable the OpenBazaar project is after this many
> years of development. Yes, the OpenBazaar client is in “BETA”. It’s like
> that one store on your street that’s had a “Sorry for the mess!” sign up for
> 5 years.

I'm the author

